# metal siding corners



## Joe (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm looking for metal corners with a scallopped design to replace the ones on our 1931 farmhouse.   We are replacing the 4" siding and cannot reuse the original orate corners.  We've looked and asked everywhere, but have come up empty.  Is anyone aware of a company stamping these metal corners yet?


----------



## Friendly Farmer (Sep 19, 2008)

Did you ever find these??? I need some too!!


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 19, 2008)

A picture would help,
try these.http://www.simplicitytool.com/siding_accessories.htm


----------



## brenda (May 21, 2010)

Simplicity Tool Corporation started making a scalloped edge corner that can be as long as 8 1/2". A picture isn't on their website yet but give them a call at 503-253-2000.

Brenda


----------

